# Klonopin again



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey guys,

So I was better the last few days but today I have a huge relapse. I feel worse than ever.
Maybe it's really the SSRI that's screwing me up even more. I'm so sick of this DP thing.
I really don't know what to do anymore. I cant sleep, my body is twitching when i try to fall asleep. I literally feel like kept in hell.
Anyways, I'm considering going back on the Klonopin. I can't go on like this anymore, it's pure torture.
Are there some people who got actually cured by klonopin ? I'm very afraid of an addiction, but now I see it
as a maintenance. Any oppinion is highly appreciated

cheerio


----------



## Kpanic (Sep 12, 2010)

danxiety said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So I was better the last few days but today I have a huge relapse. I feel worse than ever.
> Maybe it's really the SSRI that's screwing me up even more. I'm so sick of this DP thing.
> ...


Klonopin made mine worse, and also depressed me very bad. When I switched to Xanax, it did help the DR by about 50%. The Xanax XR is actually better for me - it stays with me all day and helps thru the day to ease DR. I am on 1mg XR with regular Xanax as a back up if I need it but I do not use it unless I really need it. I would try Xanax XR.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Klonopin was extremely helpful for the first 6 months or so. I dont like to advertise drugs but that is true in my case. And in lots of other cases. Dont quote me on this but at some point I think it was established that Klonopin was the drug that helped people with dpd/dr the most. I definately prefer Klonopin over Xanax.

I have tried a shitload of drugs and Klonopin (Clonazepam) is probably the only one I would recommend. But I think that drugs should only be a last resort.


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

Kpanic said:


> Klonopin made mine worse, and also depressed me very bad. When I switched to Xanax, it did help the DR by about 50%. The Xanax XR is actually better for me - it stays with me all day and helps thru the day to ease DR. I am on 1mg XR with regular Xanax as a back up if I need it but I do not use it unless I really need it. I would try Xanax XR.


thank you, good post. Unfortunately, XanaX XR is not available in Germany. Furthermore, my psychiatrist won't prescribe XanaX to me. I'm scared, that he 
will send me into the psych ward if I'd ask him for klonopin. I feel so bad today, like my DP went skyrocket and I got a flu or something. I think the SSRI is making me worse. I read somewhere that this is actually a good sign and that it should be working if i hang on. The worst thing is the numbness, i can't identify my feelings and emotions.Sometimes I'm agitated, sometimes I'm rather depressed, sometimes I'm anxious, sometimes I feel like passing out or dying.

cheerio


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

Inzom said:


> Klonopin was extremely helpful for the first 6 months or so. I dont like to advertise drugs but that is true in my case. And in lots of other cases. Dont quote me on this but at some point I think it was established that Klonopin was the drug that helped people with dpd/dr the most. I definately prefer Klonopin over Xanax.
> 
> I have tried a shitload of drugs and Klonopin (Clonazepam) is probably the only one I would recommend. But I think that drugs should only be a last resort.


Thank you for your input Inzom.Sadly, the docs in Germany have no clue about klonopin. I'm so confused about this condition. 3 docs told me that it is anxiety and panic disorder. The 4th doc I visited put me on Risperdal, which nearly killed me, or at least i had the sensation of dying in hell. The 5th
doctor obviously has no clue what is wrong with me. She reassured me that i can't be psychotic or schizophrenic, but at the last appointment she was talking about persistent DR and schizophrenia. I freaked out. I think I try to give the SSRI a fair chance, if nothing changes for the better, i have to get my hands on some klonopin.

cheerio


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Klonopin helps me alot with my anxiety. I don't take it daily. I take it on days I think I'll need it or sometimes when I want to sleep better. On the last week I took it twice. I took it in the mornings before my clinics. It was very helpful.


----------



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

Inzom said:


> Klonopin was extremely helpful for the first 6 months or so. I dont like to advertise drugs but that is true in my case. And in lots of other cases. Dont quote me on this but at some point I think it was established that Klonopin was the drug that helped people with dpd/dr the most. I definately prefer Klonopin over Xanax.
> 
> I have tried a shitload of drugs and Klonopin (Clonazepam) is probably the only one I would recommend. But I think that drugs should only be a last resort.


TOTALLY AGREE...Klonopin is the best overall- not to say it works for everyone and its far form perfect...and tolerance is an issue, as well as motivation when taken long term. As far as Xanax, my doc does not recommend it for long term use like Klonopin, rather it is good for occasional use and for extreme anxiety episodes. too short a half life..more issues. What people need to understand however about use of Benzos....there is a clear line between addiction, which implies abuse, and dependency/tolerance. Many that abuse benzos also have abused alcohol and other drugs and have addictive personalities...they crave more. Not to say its easy to stop taking these after long term use..but you can bet your ass people taking ADs and anti-psychotic meds can have equally bad experiences, worse in some cases(effexor anyone???)I think many of these Benzo horror stories come from those that abuse, NOT from people taking the drug responsibly and that have severe chronic anxiety(and DP)and need something to help correct bad brain chemistry. I realize everyone is different, and I myself have reservations about taking klonopin as long as I have. It is not as effective as it once was, but i still have not increased my dose and do not plan to. I often back it off for a few days then go back up. Whatever works...DPD itself is insidious so pick your poison.


----------



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

danxiety said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So I was better the last few days but today I have a huge relapse. I feel worse than ever.
> Maybe it's really the SSRI that's screwing me up even more. I'm so sick of this DP thing.
> ...


IMO SSRIs and in fact most ADs are not effective and in many cases make DP worse. I can speak from experience, many here have had bad results or no improvement, and most studies- which are few unfortunately, have shown them to be ineffective. Klonopin seems to help the most...it has for me, and i also tried Lyrica as i believe I read you did in another thread. It made me feel very loopy. however Neurontin, its predecessor, has been of some benefit to me in SMALL doses. and its dirt cheap too.I also take Trileptal as a mood stabilizer.


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

I visited my pdoc today and i told him, that i need something that calms me down and mellows me out, nothing activating like the SSRI. So he ended up prescribing me an oldschool med for treating anxiety in Germany. It's called "Opipramol" It works immediately, no need for building up an operating level. I slept much better and feel more calm in general. According to my doc, it's a very gentle drug and highly effective.

Look up here :

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opipramol

Couldn't find anything about it on this site.

cheerio


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I would not touch that with a ten foot pole but if it makes you feel good hey who am I to judge. Make sure you read the whole article you linked. A cross between a tricyclic antidepressant and an antihistamine, that just sounds like a ticking bomb to me.

But this is just my quite uneducated opinion.

If I were you I would ask him for some regular antihistamines, the allergy-meds that they use offlabel for anxiety/sleeping. I've tried a few of those and they are a fairly good alternative to benzos especially since they are non addictive.


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey Inzom. Thank you for your oppinion. This med is supposed to be very gentle with the fewest side-effects of all AD here in Germany.I tried those antihistamines once, called Promethazine or "atosil" with no relief.Right now I feel soooooo tired. I will keep you posted about my progress.

cheerio


----------



## nabber (Feb 13, 2009)

Just like everyone else says Klonopin works great for a while then it isn't as effective. I've been on it for three years, I was up to 4mg or higher per day, now I'm down to 1mg. I still think it helps, but i'm considering adding an anti-psychotic like serequel. Mirtazapine is supposed to be a really effective med, I took it for a week but that was when I was on a high dose of Kpin and it completely knocked me out.. but it's really good for anxiety

"Mirtazapine's primary use is the treatment of major depressive disorder.[3] Mirtazapine has been found to be useful in the treatment of generalized anxiety disorder,[4][5] social anxiety disorder,[6][7][8][9][10] obsessive-compulsive disorder,[11][12][13] panic disorder,[14][15][16][17][18] post-traumatic stress disorder,[19][20][21][22][23][24] seasonal affective disorder,[25] insomnia,[26][27][28] nausea and vomiting,[27][29][30][31][32][33][34] diminished appetite and associated weight loss,[33][35][36] and itching[37][38][39][40] as well, and it may be prescribed off-label for these conditions" Wiki quote


----------



## kate7 (Jul 25, 2010)

what kind of ssri u are on, i am taking zoloft 100mg, but i think it made me worse, also i take klonopil if i realy need, and it helps alot, not with dp/dr , but at least i am not scared when i take it


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

just dropped an ativan, feeling better instantly.


----------

